# Lucius



## Lollo interista (27 Ottobre 2012)

Uscito ieri questo giochino per PC senza troppe pretese (ma gia disponibile per vie traverse )

Si impersona nientepocodimeno che il figlioletto di Lucifero 

Lucius (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

